# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Como editar tópicos de uma poll?

## Luis Delgado

O título diz tudo...

Consegui criar a poll, mas depois não consegui encontrar qualquer opção para a editar, designadamente na alteração do texto dos tópicos ou da adição/eliminação dos existentes...

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Luis

Na votação, não te aparece uma opção que diz: Editar Zona de Votação   ???

----------


## Luis Delgado

Olá,

Não, de facto, não aparece...

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Luis

Caso não consigas editar uma votação nos 30 minutos seguintes ao lançamento da votação não podes mais editar a votação. (não tenho a certeza)



De acordo com o que encontrei de informação acerca dessa função do forum, apenas moderadores/super moderadores ou administradores, podem editar votações.

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Caso não consigas editar uma votação nos 30 minutos seguintes ao lançamento da votação não podes mais editar a votação. (não tenho a certeza)


Pois...  :Whistle:  Só que isso não funciona assim..., dado que o teste que fiz na área de testes foi feito de seguida e não deu desde o início.




> De acordo com o que encontrei de informação acerca dessa função do forum, apenas moderadores/super moderadores ou administradores, podem editar votações.


E não é possível alterar isso? É que assim fica mais complicado um utilizador normal criar uma poll, pois tem de ter mais cuidado para não se enganar.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Luis

Os utilizadores normais não têm permissão para colocar votações.

----------

